# STEPS TO WRITE CDR,CPD, Career Episode and Summary statement



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

STEPS TO WRITE CDR,CPD, Career Episode and Summary statement.....

In my experience, Everyone needs to seek advice on how to write all these for assessment 

I am starting this tread for beginners (Inc me) to get help from this thread.

Although all the elements are throughly discussed in MSA Booklet but Senior members advice in also indispensable.

STEP 1 :- writing a CV of your own (Sr pls correct me if i am wrong)

Now, How to write a CV. can anyone will post the sample format of CV?


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Singh85 said:


> STEPS TO WRITE CDR,CPD, Career Episode and Summary statement.....
> 
> In my experience, Everyone needs to seek advice on how to write all these for assessment
> 
> ...


Google it.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

You're a "skilled" worker - you should be able to figure these things out for yourself. If you have specific questions, by all means ask here - but nobody has the time to spell things out for you which can be Googled easily.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

understood . here everyone knows how to write a CV and google the stuff....
My main concern is that , does accessing authority has specific format to write CV or we can write it down as per our knowledge....


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

No specific format - just include all the information they need (which they have spelled out in the MSA booklet) and you're good.

I know that in India, when one deals with anything remotely "official" they tend to be super OCD about the "format" of stuff, but that's usually not true in western countries (government departments are an exception of course - a bureaucrat is a bureaucrat everywhere). As long as you convey the information EA wants, it really doesn't matter a whole lot what format you conveyed it in.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> No specific format - just include all the information they need (which they have spelled out in the MSA booklet) and you're good.
> 
> I know that in India, when one deals with anything remotely "official" they tend to be super OCD about the "format" of stuff, but that's usually not true in western countries (government departments are an exception of course - a bureaucrat is a bureaucrat everywhere). As long as you convey the information EA wants, it really doesn't matter a whole lot what format you conveyed it in.


ok thanks for idea and info. i will prepare it by today only....

Whats the next step ......??


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

prepared my cv.......whts next step ??


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

*hi*

Hi,
Pls follow the MSA booklet from EA. Its self explanatory.
But let me share some pointers:
You need to write 3 career episodes which could be projects or assignments during your professional career, which demonstrates that you possess skills and knowledge related to your domain.
Once done ensure that you have reviewed it from grammatical errors, then you need to write a summary statement and point to specific skills that you have shown in your career episode.

Finally you need to show that you have attended relevant trainings and workshops and seminars etc in line with your profession.

In my opinion, CDR is the single most toughest and important step for EA assessment and you should devote time and energy in ensuring you have good quality CDR's.
I had my CDRs reviewed by my friends who applied through EA and had a great deal of exp and I got cleared at the first attempt.

PS: I applied for Engineering Manager.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

debojyoti said:


> Hi,
> Pls follow the MSA booklet from EA. Its self explanatory.
> But let me share some pointers:
> You need to write 3 career episodes which could be projects or assignments during your professional career, which demonstrates that you possess skills and knowledge related to your domain.
> ...



What if i attended only 2 or 3 training program in my work exp.....and also have gap 0f 2 yrs in my exp during which i was doing MBA in Family business (corrospendence) + handling our family business (education related) . 
Will EA count my MBA as professional development?


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

*hi*



Singh85 said:


> What if i attended only 2 or 3 training program in my work exp.....and also have gap 0f 2 yrs in my exp during which i was doing MBA in Family business (corrospendence) + handling our family business (education related) .
> Will EA count my MBA as professional development?


i think yes..but focus on ur cdr


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

debojyoti said:


> i think yes..but focus on ur cdr


Please do not use text speak. See rule 6


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello Moderator,
Agree and sorry about that.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

debojyoti said:


> i think yes..but focus on ur cdr


Thanks Debojyoti....your timeline is very near to PR.. may god bless you with Golden words soon.

could you please share some difficulties that you face during span. 

please help me on this.........I am confused what to write in CPD and career episode... i have nearly very few and simple problems that i faced during my work experience and i think that is worthless to share...please suggest what to do....


----------



## cyborg7 (May 27, 2015)

Nowadays, I am writing my CDR and I have one confusion regarding paragraphing career statement. Do i need to write paragraph number for each paragraph in each section of a career episode (section e.g. introduction, background, PEA)? I find it little absurd to number each and every paragraph in a section. I was wondering if anyone can share his/her CDR section so that it will make sense to me.

Moreover, do i need start my "Career episode I" with my latest job or i can start my career episode -I with my first job?

Secondly, if two of my career episodes are from same job, do i need to write the same background for each career episodes or it should be different?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

cyborg7 said:


> Nowadays, I am writing my CDR and I have one confusion regarding paragraphing career statement. Do i need to write paragraph number for each paragraph in each section of a career episode (section e.g. introduction, background, PEA)? I find it little absurd to number each and every paragraph in a section. I was wondering if anyone can share his/her CDR section so that it will make sense to me.
> 
> Moreover, do i need start my "Career episode I" with my latest job or i can start my career episode -I with my first job?
> 
> Secondly, if two of my career episodes are from same job, do i need to write the same background for each career episodes or it should be different?


1) You do need to number, not just the sections but also each paragraph. If you look at the summary statement you'll see that you need to this to be able to refer to each individual paragraph. My paragraph references went something like CE1.2.a, CE2.3.f etc.

2) You can write the career episodes in any order, it doesn't really matter.

3) Yes, you'd need to write the same introduction in both episodes. The background would be the description of the problem that you solved so that would be different for each.


----------



## cyborg7 (May 27, 2015)

Thanks ! ag2015. That was exactly what i wanted to know.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey friends
I am also in the process of writing my CDR for telecom field engineer. While two of my career episodes are linked to my nominated occupation, one career episode which is from major project done during study is not linked to telecom but electronics. So it is mandatory that all my three career episodes must be from the same field I have nominated. Please explain?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes, each career episode must refer to activities that fall within the definition of the role you're being assessed for.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

mates 

please help on this....
can EA counts my MBA in CPD 
My MBA is in Family business and entrepreneurship from Sikkim manipal university in Corrospondence....

pls sugges


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

Pls check the Engineers Australia website for more details.
THis is what I could find.
------------------------------
Minimum requirement

Your CPD records must document a minimum of 150 hours of structured CPD over a three-year period* **.
Specific requirements

For all practitioners, of the 150 hours: 

At least 50 hours must relate to your area(s) of practice
At least 10 hours must cover risk management
At least 15 hours must address business and management skills
The remainder must cover a range of activities relevant to your career & interests.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

debojyoti said:


> Pls check the Engineers Australia website for more details.
> THis is what I could find.
> ------------------------------
> Minimum requirement
> ...


thanks debojyoti....please share link if possible as i didn't found this on website


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi Singh85,
Pls use google. you are applying to be assessed by Engineers Australia as a skilled engineer.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

debojyoti said:


> Hi Singh85,
> Pls use google. you are applying to be assessed by Engineers Australia as a skilled engineer.


yes ....


----------



## cyborg7 (May 27, 2015)

I am done with my career episode writing. Now i am compiling documents required such as experience letter. 
If anyone gone through MSA Booklet, they asked to provide income tax/provident fund/social security report. What if i am unable to provide all that but i can provide my bank statement which it can be identified that i received my salary for the period. 

Will it be acceptable ?


----------



## ahszar (Jun 21, 2012)

cyborg7 said:


> I am done with my career episode writing. Now i am compiling documents required such as experience letter.
> If anyone gone through MSA Booklet, they asked to provide income tax/provident fund/social security report. What if i am unable to provide all that but i can provide my bank statement which it can be identified that i received my salary for the period.
> 
> Will it be acceptable ?


Hi cyborg7

Were you employed in Oman or Pakistan for that period? Were you receiving salary through cheque? If yes and if you have photocopies/deposit slips of those cheques they can also be used.

Bank statement along with corresponding salary slips should do. You should also request your payroll department to issue a Salary Certificate for you.


----------



## baljindebali (Jun 14, 2015)

*Regarding CDR*



debojyoti said:


> Hi,
> Pls follow the MSA booklet from EA. Its self explanatory.
> But let me share some pointers:
> You need to write 3 career episodes which could be projects or assignments during your professional career, which demonstrates that you possess skills and knowledge related to your domain.
> ...


 Dear Friend

I am planning to apply SM through EA
I prepared my Career episodes but I am stuck in summary statement
Can you help me out from that if you have any sample plz send it to me
Or if someone u know means charge something and try to make it from me.


----------



## sulobh (Aug 19, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> understood . here everyone knows how to write a CV and google the stuff....
> My main concern is that , does accessing authority has specific format to write CV or we can write it down as per our knowledge....


you can have some idea with msa booklet . 


These statement are very tricky


----------



## avishek041 (Oct 5, 2015)

Do I need to address all competency elements in each Career Episode? or if I can satisfy from all 3 CE is enough?


----------



## sulobh (Aug 19, 2015)

avishek041 said:


> Do I need to address all competency elements in each Career Episode? or if I can satisfy from all 3 CE is enough?


No you dont have to address all the competency elements in each episode. It is considered as a whole.


----------



## solution1212 (Apr 9, 2017)

Please, for a recent mechanical engineering graduate with no work experience, what are the things that one need to do in order to be assessed by EA? What occupation should such person nominate?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

solution1212 said:


> Please, for a recent mechanical engineering graduate with no work experience, what are the things that one need to do in order to be assessed by EA? What occupation should such person nominate?


Prepare CDR as per your academic projects anad you are good to go


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi all,

I am currently preparing my CPD and I have one and a half years of Masters to show. Is there any mandatory requirement for the number of hours (50? 60?) to be completed per year? 
Also, how to convert the one and a half years of Masters into months?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

kiasuvivek said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently preparing my CPD and I have one and a half years of Masters to show. Is there any mandatory requirement for the number of hours (50? 60?) to be completed per year?
> Also, how to convert the one and a half years of Masters into months?


Don't concentrate much on the conversion of months to years or so fort.Just use academic projects and apply for skills assessment only.You will get positive results


----------



## RehanAli (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi I am Electrical Engineer (Power) age 29, IELTS LRSW 6.5 6 7 6.5 CDR not written experience 5 years. Please tell me i am at 55 points tried ielts 3 times unable to score 7 in each band... which state i shall apply


----------



## vaish0675p (Jul 18, 2018)

*CPD help*

I am a Telecommunications Network Engineer and I do not have any training taken up after the bachelors degree. I have 5.5 yrs of experience and have completed writing my career episodes. But I am not sure on how to write the CPD. 

Can anyone please guide me on this? Or provide a sample CPD?

Are certifications mandatory?


----------

